# Hunde und gelbe Jacken



## can_you (31. Januar 2017)

Habe eine Goretex-Windstopperjacke in leuchtendem Neongelb.
2x wurde ich beinahe von Hunden angegriffen. Die Besitzer konnten sie gerade noch festhalten. Das war wenig spaßig.
Nun vermute ich, dass das an der Farbe liegen könnte, ist mir nämlich mit anderen Jacken noch nicht passiert.

Hatte jemand schon ähnliches erlebt ?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2017)

Hunde sind doch farbenblind.

Das muss dein Geruch gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laterne_13 (31. Januar 2017)

Huhu,

also Hunde sind definitiv nicht farbenblind, aber können nicht das gesamte Farbspektrum sehen. 
Das Hunde nun explizit aufgrund der Neonfarbe aggressiv werden, glaube ich nicht, aaaber man soll ja niemals nie sagen.
Ich kenne es eher so: eventuell hasst der Hund grundsätzlich Radfahrer oder eben nicht.

Hast du es denn mit einer anderen Jacke beim gleichen Hund versucht?  Oder vlt ist es auch das Geräusch vom Rad (Abrollgeräusch oder Freilauf).


----------



## wubu (31. Januar 2017)

1. Hunde können farblich sehen
2. Hunde reagieren auch nicht aggressiv auf Farben

Bei mir (Berlin) fahren und joggen ja plötzlich alle nur noch in neongelben Klamotten herum, da müßte es ja permanent Hundeangriffe geben - gibts aber nicht.

Deine Erfahrungen beruhen auf dem Verhalten der Hunde oder auf deinem. Vielleicht sind die einfach schreckhaft, haben schon negative Erfahrungen mit Radlern gemacht oder du bist einfach zu schnell und dicht auf sie zu/an ihnen vorbei.

Mit mir wollen alle Hunde immer mitlaufen.


----------



## Zask06 (31. Januar 2017)

Es kann viel sein, aber am wenigsten die Farbe. Meistens Gerüche, wenn ich von unserem ausgehe. Das sieht man aber (als Halter) vorher wie er den Rüssel in Wind hält oder die  Ohren hoch gehen. Dann muss was für ihn interessantes sein. Meistens kurz Nase hin und dann ist auch wieder gut. Hin und wieder erschreckt der sich wenn der schnüffelt und bsp.-weise ein Jogger kommt, den er nicht sofort bemerkt hat. Eigentlich lässt der Leute grundsätzlich links liegen. Angegriffen hat der noch NIE. Selbst wenn der einen net mag, macht der zwar ordentlich krach, hält aber immer Abstand wenigstens 1,5 - 2m.


----------



## Zask06 (31. Januar 2017)

wubu schrieb:


> oder du bist einfach zu schnell und dicht auf sie zu/an ihnen vorbei.


Das ist auch ein Punkt.


----------



## --- (31. Januar 2017)

Hunde riechen und hören sehr gut. Sehen können sie eher nicht so gut. Deswegen wird es eher an deinem Geruch oder deiner Geräuschkulisse liegen wenn sie auf dich losgehen. Wobei ich jetzt bei ganzen zwei Hunden eher noch von Zufall sprechen würde.

Besorg dir Abwehrspray und spray was das Zeug hält. Denn ganz egal an was es liegt - ein Hund hat dich niemals! anzugreifen!!!


----------



## Zask06 (31. Januar 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Besorg dir Abwehrspray und spray was das Zeug hält. Denn ganz egal an was es liegt - ein Hund hat dich niemals! anzugreifen!!!



Der letzte Teil ist auf jeden Fall richtig. Den ersten würde ich dahingehend ergänzen, dass das Spray auch den Halter trifft 

Der Hund als solcher kann da nur wenig bis gar nix dafür, wenn der Halter pennt.


----------



## can_you (31. Januar 2017)

Von einem Hund war ich etwa 10 Meter zu Fuß entfernt, er wollte sich losreißen von seiner Hundeführerin, schaffte es aber zum Glück nicht - war etwa so groß, wie ein Schäferhund, der andere stand mit seinem Herrchen an der Ampel, etwa 1 m von mir entfernt, war zunächst ruhig, nachdem ich zu seinem Herrchen sagte, was er da für einen tollen Hund hat, wollte er angreifen, wurde aber gehalten - war ein Mischling aus Rottweiler und Tigerdogge, Größe eines Rottweiler. Herrchen sagte dann, er mag Radfahrer mit Helm nicht.


----------



## noocelo (31. Januar 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Hunde riechen (...) sehr gut.


ist notiert! 

das wissen das hier im schwarm schlummert ist kolossal


----------



## skaster (31. Januar 2017)

Je nachdem ob du noch eine Bewegung in Richtung des Herrchen gemacht hast, könnte der Hund dies auch als einen Angriff auf sein "Rudel" interpretiert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (31. Januar 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Besorg dir Abwehrspray und spray was das Zeug hält. Denn ganz egal an was es liegt - ein Hund hat dich niemals! anzugreifen!!!


Genau!!!!11!elf Am besten dir selbst und dem Halter in die Fr***e 



can_you schrieb:


> Von einem Hund war ich etwa 10 Meter zu Fuß entfernt, er wollte sich losreißen von seiner Hundeführerin, schaffte es aber zum Glück nicht


Einfach scheiße erzogen, wie unser Rüde (JRT) auch. Der kläfft oft auch einfach wild drauf los und will hin, hat aber nix mit der Farbe zu tun  Mützen, Helme und Kapuzen kommen ihm spanisch vor, genau wie ältere Menschen (komische Körperhaltung und/oder Gehhilfe), laute Mopeds, Vögel, Eichhörnchen und alles, was so kreucht und fleucht.


can_you schrieb:


> der andere stand mit seinem Herrchen an der Ampel, etwa 1 m von mir entfernt, war zunächst ruhig, nachdem *ich zu seinem Herrchen sagte*, was er da für einen tollen Hund hat, wollte er angreifen


Das war schon der Fehler. Verteidigung des Rudelmitglieds. Plus Rad+Outfit noch dazu.


----------



## airgrabber (31. Januar 2017)

Ich kenn solches Verhalten von Hunden, von früher, als ich mit Rollschuhen unterwegs war.
 Aus Erfahrung kann ich behaupten dass fast alle Hunde aggro auf Rollschuhfahrer reagieren.


----------



## black-panther (31. Januar 2017)

Waren die gelb?


----------



## noocelo (31. Januar 2017)

die hunde?


----------



## wubu (31. Januar 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Genau!!!!11!elf Am besten dir selbst und dem Halter in die Fr***e


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht meinte sein Browser die Hunde?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/diese-webseite-ist-nicht-sicher.834302/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airgrabber (31. Januar 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Waren die gelb?



....jetzt wo du's sagst. Und ich dachte immer es lag an dem Lärm den die trockengelaufenen Kugellager machten.


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Januar 2017)

airgrabber schrieb:


> Ich kenn solches Verhalten von Hunden, von früher, als ich mit Rollschuhen unterwegs war.
> Aus Erfahrung kann ich behaupten dass fast alle Hunde aggro auf Rollschuhfahrer reagieren.





> ..von früher...



Waren bestimmt Nazi-Hunde.

Komisch, daß mir sowas nie passiert. Früher mit eisenbeschlagenen Rollschuhen quer durch die Stadt zur Schule. Nie hat ein Hund gemuckst. Nur die blöden Pauker. Nach dem Motto: könnte ja ein vertrottelter Pauker über die im Flur geparkten Rollschuhe stolpern.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Februar 2017)

long live se ktwr!


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> long live



Das gehört in den DieKettemußcleanseinThread.


----------



## Basti138 (1. Februar 2017)

Übrigens:
Hunde riechen farbenblind 
Die hören auf den ersten Blick, wer da kommt.


----------



## Bener (1. Februar 2017)

Schmecken Hunde eigentlich auch so gut wie sie riechen?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (1. Februar 2017)

Laterne_13 schrieb:


> Abragrollgeräusch oder Freilauf



Moment mal. @mr_freilauf und ich haben damit nicht das Geringste zu tun  .


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Februar 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Schmecken Hunde eigentlich auch so gut wie sie riechen?


Würden die dann Scheisse fressen?


----------



## nightwolf (1. Februar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hunde sind doch farbenblind.
> 
> Das muss dein Geruch gewesen sein.


Sehe ich auch so. Ich hab auch eine gelbe Jacke. Auf dem Rad angegriffen hat mich noch keiner 


wubu schrieb:


> (...) Mit mir wollen alle Hunde immer mitlaufen.


Manchmal rennen mir Hunde hinterher, aber das sind nur die Jungen, die noch nicht gecheckt haben, dass sie das nicht sollen.
Die aelteren Hunde sind dafuer dann sowieso zu fett und zu faul


----------



## _Olli (1. Februar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hunde sind doch farbenblind.


hunde sind NICHT farbenblind

http://www.haustiere-wissen.de/sind-hunde-farbenblind.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (1. Februar 2017)

" Hunde und gelbe Jacken "

Nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, oder ?


----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2017)

Lenilein schrieb:


> " Hunde und gelbe Jacken "
> 
> Nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, oder ?


Eh nicht wirklich, weil Hunde eh farbenblind sind, wie jeder weiß


----------



## noocelo (1. Februar 2017)

riechen hunde eigentlich gut?


----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2017)

bei uns nicht. 2/3 stinken fürchterlich


----------



## memphis35 (1. Februar 2017)

Alles im grünen Bereich


> Hundefleisch hat eine rosa Färbung. Es liegt geschmacklich zwischen Rind und Wildbret. Beliebt ist die Kombination mit Sesam. Die Möglichkeiten der Zubereitung sind vielfältig: es kann gekocht, gebraten, gegrillt oder frittiert werden; in Vietnam werden auch Würste aus Hundeinnereien hergestellt. Im Rahmen der traditionellen chinesischen Ernährungslehre (die, vergleichbar dem antiken Verständnis von Diät-Nahrungsmitteln, jeweils bestimmte quasi-medizinische Wirkungen zuschreibt) gilt Hundefleisch als „wärmend“. Es wird daher in China und Vietnam zumeist im Winter gegessen und beispielsweise als scharfes Fondue (Feuertopf) zubereitet. In Korea hingegen wird das bekannteste Hundegericht, der Eintopf _poshintang_, als Sommergericht und nützlich gegen die Hitze angesehen.


Eine Freundin ( Vietnamesin ) meinte am besten schmeckt Hundefleisch von Hunden mit schwarzen Fell .


----------



## Tony- (1. Februar 2017)

Ich war mit meiner Neongelben Jacke im Wald unterwegs, vor mir lief ein (übertrieben mild ausgedrückt) opulentes Paar mit nem Hund ohne Leine. Da habe ich halt geklingelt, es hat eine Weile Gedauert (bei der Masse kein wunder..) bis der weg auf einer Seite mehr oder weniger frei war, sodass ich vorbeikriechen konnte. Da ruft die Hunderbesitzerin "Fass!" zur ihrem Haarigem Vieh... 
Reagieren die Hundebesitzer agressiv auf die gelbe Farbe? war das die Klingel? oder mein leichter Schweißgeruch?


----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Da ruft die Hunderbesitzerin "Fass!" zur ihrem Haarigem Vieh...


Sie hat also ihrem Partner gesagt, er solle das Schnapsfass rüber reichen.
Was hat der Hund damit zu tun?


----------



## fone (1. Februar 2017)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Hunden und Fullface-Helmen aus?
Ich hatte da letzten Herbst eine schmerzhafte Erfahrung.

Dabei mag ich Hunde und hätte nicht gedacht einmal im Leben von einem Hund gebissen zu werden.


----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Hunden und Fullface-Helmen aus?
> Ich hatte da letzten Herbst eine schmerzhafte Erfahrung.
> 
> Dabei mag ich Hunde und hätte nicht gedacht einmal im Leben von einem Hund gebissen zu werden.


Wenn ich versuche, meinem den Fullface anzulegen, beißt der auch immer zu.
Besser einfach sein lassen und ihn ohne Helm rauslassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (1. Februar 2017)

Hab letztens meinem Hund den Napf leer gefressen, was glaubste, wie blöd der gekuckt hat


----------



## noocelo (1. Februar 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Da ruft die Hunderbesitzerin "Fass!" zur ihrem Haarigem Vieh...


das hab ich als zum spass gemacht, als ich meinen kampfhund noch hatte.


----------



## fone (1. Februar 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> kampfhund


Ja, bei uns in der Nachbarschaft gibts auch ein kleines Kind, dem ein Auge fehlt.


----------



## R.C. (1. Februar 2017)

Der Hund wurde wohl mit sowas gefoltert:


----------



## Zask06 (1. Februar 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> Der Hund wurde wohl mit sowas gefoltert:



Da würde ich auch zubeißen


----------



## nightwolf (1. Februar 2017)

memphis35 schrieb:


> (...) Eine Freundin ( Vietnamesin ) meinte am besten schmeckt Hundefleisch von Hunden mit schwarzen Fell .


Das ist jetzt aber rassistisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (1. Februar 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber rassistisch


Von der Vietnamesin??


----------



## Ironass (1. Februar 2017)

Ich kann als Biker und Hundetrainer sagen, dass meine Hunde erstens auch frei am Rad hören und zweitens gelbe Bälle auf dem Rasen oder im Gestrüpp am besten finden. Wobei die Bewegung des Objektes wichtiger ist.


----------



## Basti138 (1. Februar 2017)

Der Hund vom Spezl rennt immer auf Leute zu und bällt die an. Das mag nicht jeder und es ist auch ein grußer Hund, kein Meerschweinchen.
Und letztens kam ne Frau, die hatte so ne energische Stimme, der Hund lief auf die zu und hat sie angebällt.

Sie hat den Hund angeschriehen:
"Halt die Klappe und verzieh dich, hab heute nen schlechten Tag und dich packe ich grad gar nicht!!"
Der Hund hat schlagartig aufgehört, hat sich umgedreht und ist abgehaun 

Sie hat dem Hund wie man so schön sagt "den Schneid abgekauft"


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Der Hund vom Spezl rennt immer auf Leute zu und bällt die an. Das mag nicht jeder und es ist auch ein grußer Hund, kein Meerschweinchen.
> Und letztens kam ne Frau, die hatte so ne energische Stimme, der Hund lief auf die zu und hat sie angebällt.
> 
> Sie hat den Hund angeschriehen:
> ...


Im Volksmund heißt es ja auch: Hunde mit Bällen beißen nicht


----------



## Basti138 (2. Februar 2017)

Also ich liebe Hunde 
Und wenn mal einer vors Bike läuft, so what... bleibste halt kurz stehen.
Hab aber keine gelbe Jacke!

Aber fremde Hunde reagieren nicht immer so, wie mans gerne hätte - also mich hat noch nie einer gebissen.
Hunde haben ne Körpersprache, man sieht genau, wie der grad drauf ist.
Wenn der mim Schwanz wedelt ist alles klar.
Manche stellen als Warnung die Nackenhaare auf "Kamm" - da ists dann nicht mehr so klug den zu streicheln.
Oft ists so, dass ein Hund einfach nur erschrickt und beisst, weil er Angst hat, der will sich nur verteidigen.
Man sollte von hinten nicht schnell an nen Hund ranfahren, oder drauf zu fahren.
Angeleinte Hunde beissen schneller, weil sie nicht abhaun können.


Einmal bin ich übern Lenker, weil mir ein Hund reingelaufen ist.
Der war angeleint, bringt aber nichts, wenn die Leine 15 Meter lang ist 
Hab überreagiert, weil ich erschrocken bin.
Das war halt einfach... ich hätte eigentlich auch damit rechnen können und einfach langsamer fahren sollen.
Dem Hund ist nichts passiert


----------



## noocelo (2. Februar 2017)

mach' doch nicht immer alles so einfach!


----------



## skaster (2. Februar 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn der mim Schwanz wedelt ist alles klar...


Woher kommt dieses grandiose Fachwissen?
Schwanzwedeln gehört in der Hundesprache in die Kategorie "Ich bin aufgeregt", manchmal ist es Freude, manchmal Beschwichtigung, manchmal Teritorialverhalten. In welche Richtung sich die Aufregung entwickeln wird würde ich mich nicht trauen zu beurteilen.


----------



## Zask06 (2. Februar 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Dem Hund ist nichts passiert


Zum Glück. Hätte wenn auch das Herrchen verdient.


----------



## Cannondaler1965 (2. Februar 2017)

Habe mir jetzt die hier bestellt

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CNPzxevD8dECFesp0wodU4UJYA

und werde berichten.


----------



## Finnwulf (2. Februar 2017)

sooo dumm finde ich die fragestellung des TEs gar nicht. 

bin sselbst immer in schwarzen jacken gefahren und habe mich von der freundin im winter zu neongelb überreden lassen. 
mit dem ergebniss, dass mir am sonntag das erste mal ein hund auf dem rad ins bein gebissen hat. schlecht erzogene drecks-töle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (2. Februar 2017)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> bin sselbst immer in schwarzen jacken gefahren und habe mich von der freundin im winter zu neongelb überreden lassen.
> mit dem ergebniss, dass mir am sonntag das erste mal ein hund auf dem rad ins bein gebissen hat. schlecht erzogene drecks-töle.


Das ist in jedem Fall Sch****.!! Aber auch hier kann der Hund nix für. Drecks-Herrchen


----------



## fntms (3. Februar 2017)

Ich habe meinen Hund erstmal auf Spandex konditioniert. An die Farben geht's nach dem fünften sauberen Kill.


----------



## noocelo (3. Februar 2017)

zählen assists auch?


----------



## Ironass (3. Februar 2017)

exzellent
impressiv


----------



## fone (3. Februar 2017)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> sooo dumm finde ich die fragestellung des TEs gar nicht.
> 
> bin sselbst immer in schwarzen jacken gefahren und habe mich von der freundin im winter zu neongelb überreden lassen.
> mit dem ergebniss, dass mir am sonntag das erste mal ein hund auf dem rad ins bein gebissen hat. schlecht erzogene drecks-töle.


Was für ne Sorte war das?


----------



## noocelo (3. Februar 2017)

... statistisch gesehen keine kampfbanane.  drexschäferhunde führen die beisstatistik an (ja, auch prozentual bereinigt).


----------



## Finnwulf (3. Februar 2017)

schlecht erzogener mischling, glaube ich, bin nicht so der experte. ca. 35cm schulterhöhe, zottelig, braun/weiß. klein genug, um die wade nicht ganz in die schnauze zu bekommen, zum glück.


----------



## Belchenradler (3. Februar 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> ...Und letztens kam ne Frau, die hatte so ne energische Stimme, der Hund lief auf die zu und hat sie angebällt.
> 
> Sie hat den Hund angeschriehen:
> "Halt die Klappe und verzieh dich, hab heute nen schlechten Tag und dich packe ich grad gar nicht!!"
> ...



 
wir lieben Hunde und haben seit fast 20 Jahren welche. Ich spiele selbst auf dem MTB mitunter  den „Crashtestdummy“ in der Hundeausbildung. Sprich, ich sitze auf dem Rad in Hundeschulen, oder im Hundesportverein meiner Frau, z.B. beim Wesenstest für Hunde im Rahmen der Begleithundeprüfung und man schaut, wie die Hunde reagieren auf mich. Dass es immer noch zu Beissunfällen mit Radfahrern kommt ist einfach schei… und völlig unnötig, weil es in 99,9 % aller Fälle vermeidbar wäre. 

An alle Hundehalter kann ich nur appellieren schaut, dass ihr mit eueren Vierbeinern viel arbeitet und als „Rudelführer“ stets die Kontrolle behaltet. Meine Hunde legen sich, wenn es die Situation erfordert, auch aus 50m Abstand direkt ins Platz und bleiben da einfach liegen, wenn ein Radfahrer, oder sonst was kommt - soweit keine Zeit für einen Rückruf bleibt. Die Radfahrer freut es meist: „Endlich mal ein Hund der hört!“

Wenn ich selbst, mir unbekannten, freilaufenden Hunden, deren Gesinnung ich nicht so richtig abschätzen kann auf dem Rad begegne, mach ich folgendes:

- Tempo verringern, bremsbereit sein
- ggf. Pedal ausclicken
- Hund nicht anschauen, nicht ansprechen
- größt möglichen Abstand halten
- möglichst entspannt an den Hunden vorbei fahren (Hunde lesen immer die Körpersprache)

In den allermeisten Fällen kommt man so problemlos an Hunden vorbei. Falls ein Hund aber doch auf einen zustürmt, muss man die Strategie ändern (aber ohne Panik zu bekommen, denn nur weil ein Hund auf einen zustürmt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass er auch beissen würde):

- sofort anhalten (auf kurze Distanz ist ein Hund immer schneller als der Radfahrer, Flucht nützt also nix, sondern verstärkt ggf. den Jagdtrieb eher noch)
- den Hund sofort abblocken, d.h. sich ihm möglichst selbstbewusst entgegen stellen (so wie es die zitierte Frau oben getan hat ). Das kann verbal und / oder mit Gesten erfolgen. Hier ist eine gewisse Entschlossenheit gefragt und die allermeisten Hunde werden dann auch verdutzt sein über die unerwartete Gegenwehr des „Spielverderbers“, zurückschrecken und sich enttäuscht verziehen. 

Falls das immer noch nicht genügt: In den Pyrenäen, irgendwo im Nirgendwo, kamen mal 3 freilaufende Hofhunde auf mich zugestürmt die nicht gerade freundlich auf mich wirkten. Bin abgestiegen, hab mein MTB mit beiden Händen gepackt, hochgehoben und bin entschlossen auf sie zu. Dann war Ruhe.


----------



## Basti138 (4. Februar 2017)

Da ist immer beim Elternhaus in dem Dorf ein Typ, der seinen Hund im Schubkarren durch die Gegend fährt.
Egal, beim Metzger, beim Bäcker... immer steht irgendwo der Schubkarren mit dem Hund auf ner Decke drin. Der schiebt aber schon gut 2 bis 3km von da, wo der wohnt.
Und irgendwann hab ich den Typ schieben sehen und ich dachte mir, den frägste jetzt, wieso der den Hund und immer durch die Gegend karrt.
"Ja, der kann nicht mehr gescheit laufen, er will aber trotzdem immer mit" 
Der Hund ist 17... Der Besitzer hat kein Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (4. Februar 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> (...) Der Hund ist 17... Der Besitzer hat kein Auto.


Dann sollte er sich halt vll wenigstens mal ein Bike und einen Anhaenger goennen


----------



## Wolfobert (4. Februar 2017)

Hab auch ne kleine Geschichte aus meiner frühesten Jugend:
Bei uns gehen am 6. Januar immer die Sternsinger/3 Könige von Haus zu Haus. Einer ist im Gesicht traditionell mit Karneval-Schminke schwarz gefärbt - das war immer ich. Kamen wir in Häuser mit Hunden gab es IMMER 2 Möglichkeiten: Die Hunde verkrochen sich zitternd in der hintersten Ecke oder sie gingen sofort auf mich los - dazwischen gab es nichts. In einem Ferienhaus gab es einen Dobermann, den ich immer sehr wegen seiner super Erziehung bewunderte, der Besitzer ging immer ohne Leine mit ihm, ließ ihn mal hier oder da hinliegen und ging weiter und lauter so ein Zeugs. Dieser Hund wollte sofort auf mich los, mein Kumpel konnte gerade noch die Tür zuschlagen, der Hund tobte wie ein Satan hinter der Tür und ließ nicht nach - von da an ging der Besitzer nur noch mit dem Hund an der Leine durchs Dorf.
Also ein bißchen was sehen die Hunde schon.


----------



## Basti138 (4. Februar 2017)

Der kennt schon seine Pappenheimer


----------



## can_you (4. Februar 2017)

Nun hab ich zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen, das gönn ich Euch auch,
aber, wenn ihr das selbst erlebt hättet, wären die  Reaktionen der meisten hier doch anders gewesen,

manche hätten sich garantiert ins Höschen gemacht.

Ich selbst bin mit einem Rottweiler von meinen Bekannten sehrt gut zurecht gekommen, also, nicht Null Ahnung von Hunden. Wahrscheinlich gibt es auch immer mehr Leute, die sich freuen, wenn ihre Töle schnell aggressiv wird. Vor ein paar Jahren ist mir ein Schäferhund begegnet, der hat sich benommen, wie ein KZ-Köter, der Besitzer hat sich noch gebrüstet, er ist Vorsitzender vom Hundeverein. Den könnt ich heute noch anzeigen, die anderen übrigens auch, mal sehen, ob die dann noch ihre Tölen behalten.

Es soll ja auch immer mehr schwarzimportierte geben und manche nehmen sich streunende Köter aus Spanien oder sonstwo mit nach Hause, da kann von Zucht nicht mehr viel die Rede sein.

Der oben genannte Rottweiler stammte von einem namhaften Züchter und spurte wie eine Eins, der hat nicht mal zurückgebellt, wenn ein anderer Köter ihn aggressiv angebellt hatte. Der konnte aber Knurren, da hätte Euch Mark und Bein gezittert.

Dann macht mal weiter, Ihr Spaßiess.


----------



## jojo2 (4. Februar 2017)

Weisse Hunde fressen Radfahrer mit schwarzen Jacken
.... Hunde fressen Radfahrer mit gelben Jacken
http://mtbn.ws/vu2t


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Februar 2017)

can_you schrieb:


> Nun hab ich zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen, das gönn ich Euch auch,
> aber, wenn ihr das selbst erlebt hättet, wären die  Reaktionen der meisten hier doch anders gewesen,
> 
> manche hätten sich garantiert ins Höschen gemacht.
> ...


Selten soviel Schwachsinn gelesen. 
Vielleicht solltest du einfach an deinem Verhalten gegenüber Hunden arbeiten. Geht übrigens auch mit gelber Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (4. Februar 2017)

Man merkt halt immer gleich, wer selbst Hunde hat und wer nicht. 
Ich hab keinen und bin deswegen dafür, das Hunde angeleint gehören. Es gibt bei uns in der Gegend eine Ecke, wo ich sonntags vermeide, dort Rad zu fahren, weil der nah zum Dorf gelegene Wanderparkplatz magisch Hundebesitzer anzieht, die ihren Tieren dort den Auslauf geben, den sie ihnen daheim nicht bieten. Manche hören, wenn der Besitzer ruft und die anderen gehören zu der Sorte "Der tut nichts-komm her-komm jetzt her-komm sofort her-KOMM SOFOOORT HER!!! - normalerweise hört er, das ist das erstemal..."
Ich denke aber , an der Kleidung liegts nicht, eher am Angstschweiß, ich finds eben nicht so prickelnd, wenn einem so ein Kalb alleine entgegenläuft, man schnell absteigt, um nicht ganz hilflos zu sein und irgendwann der Besitzer um die Ecke schlendert und den Hund festhält.


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Februar 2017)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Man merkt halt immer gleich, wer selbst Hunde hat und wer nicht.
> Ich hab keinen und bin deswegen dafür, das Hunde angeleint gehören. Es gibt bei uns in der Gegend eine Ecke, wo ich sonntags vermeide, dort Rad zu fahren, weil der nah zum Dorf gelegene Wanderparkplatz magisch Hundebesitzer anzieht, die ihren Tieren dort den Auslauf geben, den sie ihnen daheim nicht bieten. Manche hören, wenn der Besitzer ruft und die anderen gehören zu der Sorte "Der tut nichts-komm her-komm jetzt her-komm sofort her-KOMM SOFOOORT HER!!! - normalerweise hört er, das ist das erstemal..."
> Ich denke aber , an der Kleidung liegts nicht, eher am Angstschweiß, ich finds eben nicht so prickelnd, wenn einem so ein Kalb alleine entgegenläuft, man schnell absteigt, um nicht ganz hilflos zu sein und irgendwann der Besitzer um die Ecke schlendert und den Hund festhält.


Da gebe ich dir recht. Ein Hund gehört im Wald an die Leine. Mag es selber nicht wenn mir ein freilaufender Hund im Wald entgegen kommt.Ob zu Fuß mit Hund oder auf dem Rad spielt dabei keine Rolle. Trotzdem schreibt can_you hier ne Menge Unsinn. Nur darum gehts mir.


----------



## BjL (4. Februar 2017)

Mich hat auch schon ein angeleinter Hund in die Wade gezwickt Der hat sein Frauchen einfach mitgezerrt


----------



## Epic-Treter (4. Februar 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Mich hat auch schon ein angeleinter Hund in die Wade gezwickt Der hat sein Frauchen einfach mitgezerrt



Kann aber keine Einheimische gewesen sein. Es gibt keinen Hund der eine Wäller Frau mitzerrt


----------



## BjL (4. Februar 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Kann aber keine Einheimische gewesen sein. Es gibt keinen Hund der eine Wäller Frau mitzerrt



 War sicher ne Hessin die mal schön spazieren wollte im WW.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Februar 2017)

can_you schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch immer mehr schwarzimportierte geben und manche nehmen sich streunende Köter aus Spanien oder sonstwo mit nach Hause, da kann von Zucht nicht mehr viel die Rede sein.
> 
> Der oben genannte Rottweiler stammte von einem namhaften Züchter und spurte wie eine Eins, der hat nicht mal zurückgebellt, wenn ein anderer Köter ihn aggressiv angebellt hatte. Der konnte aber Knurren, da hätte Euch Mark und Bein gezittert.
> 
> Dann macht mal weiter, Ihr Spaßiess.



Was hat ein Zuchthund mit Erziehung zu tun?
Ich kenne genug Hunde die vom Züchter kommen und durch schlechte oder eher gar keine Erziehung ein lausiges Sozialverhalten gegenüber Mensch und anderen Tieren haben.
Wo ich dir recht gebe, ist das viele Hundebesitzer nicht wissen, was Sie sich ins Haus holen.
Ungewolltes Verhalten hat meistens nichts mit Rasse oder Zucht zu tun, meistens haben sich die Hundehalter nicht über die Eigenschaften und Bedürfnisse ihrer Vierbeiner erkundigt. Optik ist nicht alles.

Vor zwei Jahren war ein Obdachloser mit seinem Hund bei uns in der Innenstadt unterwegs. Es war faszinierend zu sehen, wie "gut erzogene Zuchthunde" zumeist älterer Herschaften diesen angegangen sind. Der Strassenköter blieb ruhig bei seinem Herrchen.

@Belchenradler, deine Beispiele zum Verhalten gegenüber Hunden  kann ich nur bestätigen. Für einen Menschen ohne Hundeerfahrung wird dieses aber trotzdem um einiges mehr an Überwindung kosten, als einen "Hundemenschen".


----------



## can_you (5. Februar 2017)

@Mountain77:
Was hat ein Zuchthund mit Erziehung zu tun?

Na klar, erstmal kommt die Erziehung, aber Hunde können auch nach Wesensart gezüchtet werden, nicht nur nach Aussehen.

@Xxz79:
Was meinst Du denn genau an Unsinn, einfach alles ?
Oder bist Du auch Hundeführer ?

Ich mag an sich Hunde.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Februar 2017)

can_you schrieb:


> @Mountain77:
> Was hat ein Zuchthund mit Erziehung zu tun?
> 
> Na klar, erstmal kommt die Erziehung, aber Hunde können auch nach Wesensart gezüchtet werden, nicht nur nach Aussehen.
> ...



Das meinte ich damit, dass viele Leute nicht wissen, was sie sich ins Haus holen. Die freundlichste Wesensart nützt aber nichts, wenn der Hund nicht pssend zu seinem Naturel und Charakter gefordert wird oder der Hund auf irgend eine Art und Weise misshandelt wird. Der liebste Charakter kriegt dann nen Knall weg.


----------



## can_you (5. Februar 2017)

Genau so ist es, alles muss zusammen passen.


----------



## Werratte (6. Februar 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich war mit meiner Neongelben Jacke im Wald unterwegs, vor mir lief ein (übertrieben mild ausgedrückt) opulentes Paar mit nem Hund ohne Leine. Da habe ich halt geklingelt, es hat eine Weile Gedauert (bei der Masse kein wunder..) bis der weg auf einer Seite mehr oder weniger frei war, sodass ich vorbeikriechen konnte. Da ruft die Hunderbesitzerin "Fass!" zur ihrem Haarigem Vieh...
> Reagieren die Hundebesitzer agressiv auf die gelbe Farbe? war das die Klingel? oder mein leichter Schweißgeruch?


Das ist dann mal eine versuchte, vorsätzliche Körperverletzung.
...oder war der Hund so klug, dass er das tatsächlich auf die Figur vom Herrchen bezogen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (6. Februar 2017)

Moin.
Leute das hat doch nix mit gelben Jacken, roten Socken oder was auch immer zu tun. Ist nicht vielleicht die einfachste Erklärung das echt JEDER auf diesem Planeten einfach mal nen komplett beschissenen Tag hat ?

Klar, Herrchen oder Frauchen haben da mit ne Verantwortung zu tragen. Aber jeder noch so gut erzogene Hund hat mal nen "schlechten Tag".
Ich weis das dies auf keinen Fall eine Rechtfertigung sein kann. Aber mindestens genauso haben sicher auch Menschen, zum Teil auch hier wenn ich mir einige Kommentare durchlese, nen absolut schlechten Tag an dem sie sich vergessen.
Da jetzt aber von KZ kötern zu reden und schlechter Zucht und bla bla bla ist mal absoluter Bullshit !
Halter der Tiere sollten einfach aufpassen.
Und ja ich bin selbst Halter und ja mir ist es auch schon passiert das meine Hunde, obwohl sie immer hören, auch einmal 1! passiert das sie davon getrottet sind als wären sie taub  

Nein, niemanden gebissen oder gejagt, einfach weggetrottet. ( Gelände auf dem der Freilauf erlaubt war )

Mir geht es nicht um darum das der TE gebissen wurde und dies zu verharmlosen  sondern einfach um den Müll der hier teilweise steht !

Mal etwas locker machen und Aussagen oder niedergeschriebenes überdenken


----------



## noocelo (6. Februar 2017)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> mir ist es auch schon passiert das meine hunde (...) davon getrottet sind (Gelände auf dem der Freilauf erlaubt war)


leben am limit!


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (6. Februar 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> leben am limit!


Nur 

Was sonst


----------



## --- (7. Februar 2017)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> das sie davon getrottet sind als wären sie taub


Haben deine Hunde neonfarbene Jacken an? Das wäre vielleicht eine Erklärung.






Quelle: abc-zoo.de


----------



## fntms (7. Februar 2017)

Kann bei dem Exemplar eher an der Panade liegen. Oder zu heiß frittiert.


----------



## Zask06 (7. Februar 2017)

can_you schrieb:


> Nun hab ich zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen, das gönn ich Euch auch,
> aber, wenn ihr das selbst erlebt hättet, wären die  Reaktionen der meisten hier doch anders gewesen,
> 
> manche hätten sich garantiert ins Höschen gemacht.
> ...




Was für ein brotloser Text. Wenn ich schon so Worte wie Köter oder Töle lese, kommt mir die Galle hoch. Vom Rest mal ganz zu schweigen..


----------



## black-panther (7. Februar 2017)

Unsere drei Drecksköterviecher* finden diese Wortwahl auch nicht gerade toll! 



*mein liebevoller Kosename für die 3


----------



## noocelo (7. Februar 2017)

wie nennst du denn frau panther?


----------



## black-panther (7. Februar 2017)

Kommt auf die jeweilige Situation an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## can_you (10. Februar 2017)




----------



## fntms (11. Februar 2017)

Also ich seh da keine gelbe Jacke 
Aber ich sollte auf jeden Fall nicht mehr die extradicke Leberwurstjacke zum biken tragen!


----------

